# IdaHobie



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

That is a beauty! I sure would like to find one.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ya thats a really cool retro style. I could rock that all day.
Let me know how that 75 runs on there when its up and going!


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

Sweet looking setup, I love the retro colors they painted the hobie power skiffs, also sweet boat name "lit'l beaver" you should keep that


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

SaaaaaaaahwweeeeeeeeeeT!!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanx y'all..... I guess retro is my style as I have a camper, drift boat and a 4x4 Suburban all from the 80's......and yea the 'Lit'l Beaver' is growing on me, surprised you could read it though?
Cut Runner.....I'll be sure and let you know....are you close to launch date yet?......I too await the results of your test run....I can't believe you haven't had your boat in the water yet, I've only had mine a couple of weeks and it's literally driving me nuts.... but I'll be patient as I don't want to mess up a good thing..... did get some Idaho numbers for her today though! Cheers.....


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Man,the tribe is sure growing! Have fun with the 75


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Thanx y'all..... I guess retro is my style as I have a camper, drift boat and a 4x4 Suburban all from the 80's......and yea the 'Lit'l Beaver' is growing on me, surprised you could read it though?
> Cut Runner.....I'll be sure and let you know....are you close to launch date yet?......I too await the results of your test run....I can't believe you haven't had your boat in the water yet, I've only had mine a couple of weeks and it's literally driving me nuts.... but I'll be patient as I don't want to mess up a good thing..... did get some Idaho numbers for her today though!   Cheers.....


Ok cool, i'll definately post up my numbers.
Dont worry, im so used to wanting to run the boat im just numb to it now lol


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Idahobie update.......still waiting......local mechanic gave a going over this week, thought it was pumping water good, had a good compression and idled well in the shop. Found out that the fuel pump was leaking, so waiting on a rebuild kit. Hopefully I'll get to do a water test next week. Really short on funds at the moment so going to run it for a while and hopefully make it through the summer before digging any deeper into maintenance and repairs ...... which I need to learn how to do anyway. Hope everyone's enjoying the summer!  I've just been shore fishing lately, but the waters warming and it's definitely time to go boating and get to deeper waters! ~Cheers~


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Let the fun begin! None of the Hobie owners are letting on as to how much fun this boat really is!  ;D Spent my first couple of days in the boat after replacing all the fuel lines and getting a new fuel pump. Ran awesome .... hit 5700 rpm trimmed out and in the glass, with 2 on board and a trolling motor and battery in the back. GPS showed 36 mph....at 5000' in elevation. Good enough for me....cruised very happily at 4000 rpm and 25 mph.....way faster than my drift boat!   Here's a few pics...... ~Cheers~


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey all......wanting to mount a garmin transducer for fish finder and looking for suggestions/photos of ideal location and depth below transom on a HPS......also with the balsa in the transom how have you attached? Screws and 4200? or over drilling and setting in an epoxy plug? Looking forward to all tips and suggestions ~Cheers~


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Hey all......wanting to mount a garmin transducer for fish finder and looking for suggestions/photos of ideal location and depth below transom on a HPS......also with the balsa in the transom how have you attached? Screws and 4200? or over drilling and setting in an epoxy plug? Looking forward to all tips and suggestions ~Cheers~


Alot of the the newer depth finders can read through hull, so you can just glue them to the bottom of the boat without running wires to the outside and drilling holes in the bottom.


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks CWright.....but I don't have access to my bilge in the back half of the boat and I would like to use the temperature function as well.....
Anybody have a transom mount on the Hobie that works well? I would like to get it right the first time and not drill extra holes experimenting.......Thanks in advance......


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ida, epoxy a block of pvc board or starboard to the transom at waterline and screw your transducer to that. That way you can reposition of need be and won't have to drill holes in that fine HPS! MIKE


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry Ida. I didn't realize SM had asked the question about transducer mounting.


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Junkin.... Thanks for that....I have been thinking about attaching a mounting plate in case I have to move it around to fine tune..... have read that not much will stick to starboard, plus I don't have any avail. local.....also heard of folks using a plastic (pvc?) cutting board..... next question.....what type of adhesive will stick? I have some 4200..... will that suffice or would I need another type of epoxy? ~Cheers~


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Cutting board doesnt stick to anything.
Pvc board does.
Boar looks good!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ida: also what prop are you running?


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Cut Runner ...Thanks for the tips ... PVC board sounds like the way to go....what adhesive sticks to it?
My prop is a dinged up Michigan Aluminum PJ81 which is 13 1/4" x 17, and I also have a Stingray hydrofoil....
Had my first solo run yesterday and hit 5800 rpm and 38.5 mph....boats a little squirrly with no weight in front, but I'm sneakin' up on the 40 mark


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Ended up using 4200 to adhere a pice of 1" pvc trim to the transom....Worked like a charm! Had a great day scoping out a local lake ....traveled 45 miles or so and burned about 7 gals fuel .... checking out all the inlets and boat ramps etc... motor ran great but by the end of the day my trim switch quit....down only w/ no up without some serious fiddling    .... I guess that's my next project to 'mess' with.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Relay or low on fluid


----------



## sealion2288 (Jul 26, 2012)

I use Bondo Resin Jelly for permanent bonding PVC to fiberglass, but any resin will work.


----------

